# Rice?



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well I had not heard that about rice, good to know!
I always keep the appropriate dose for my girls of metronidazole in the house, just in case, as I find it a lot more effective when given early.
Also my Vet gave me IAMS Prostoma which are digestive enzymes which have been highly effective for Tangee. You can buy it online too - don't need to get it from the Vet. I am keeping that for "just in case" too.


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

Remember when Wrex had a bleeding anus from his diarrhea? I gave him canned pumpkin with each feeding and it helped ALOT.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Well I had not heard that about rice, good to know!
> I always keep the appropriate dose for my girls of metronidazole in the house, just in case, as I find it a lot more effective when given early.
> Also my Vet gave me IAMS Prostoma which are digestive enzymes which have been highly effective for Tangee. You can buy it online too - don't need to get it from the Vet. I am keeping that for "just in case" too.


I ran out of metronidazole. I am kind of glad because I would have just given it to him because it works super fast... but fasting him, maybe was better for his overall health. I hated fasting him but it worked and I avoided giving him the metro. (I'm going to get some metro in my house though immediately!)

pr


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Poodlerunner said:


> I ran out of metronidazole. I am kind of glad because I would have just given it to him because it works super fast... but fasting him, maybe was better for his overall health. I hated fasting him but it worked and I avoided giving him the metro. (I'm going to get some metro in my house though immediately!)
> 
> 
> 
> pr



My girls tend to get very gassy and/or vomit when thy have empty stomachs, for them fasting would only make them sicker. So even when they don't want to eat, I will force feed, or things go downhill quickly. You are so lucky that you don't have the issue!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW! I just goggled the FDA site about rice ....it's something to definitely think about cuz I love rice myself!!!!


----------

